# Red Cross EMT-B program????



## plainwhiteboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here in Minneapolis the Red Cross offers a 6 week program. There are a couple of comm collages, and hospitals that offer programs too. 

I was wondering if there are any opinion on the Red Cross programs?

Or if there is a benefit one way or the other. Time wise they are all about the same 120 hrs+

I have been reading the threads, and know that the common theme is longer is better. But are there advantages with the Hospital based program? Or comm collage based or is the Red Cross program the best. Or worse??
This will hopefully be a stepping stone to Paramedic, so i really would like to follow the best path. I do have 2 kids and house payments though so 2 year programs are going to be very hard to do for me.

Thanks

Steve

Thanks


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 14, 2008)

Doesn't really matter, take any of them and move on to Medic school. You will quickly find trying to support a family on an EMT salary will not work well....................


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 14, 2008)

Red Cross maybe sponsoring but the EMT itself is not from the ARC organization as all EMT programs have to be following the NHTSA curriculum. Six weeks is very fast paced and one will have a hard time absorbing the material. 

FYI most of us in the medical community do not take the ARC as a serious organization. Sure, their great to teach Joe Citizen swimming and handing out donuts, but in regards to medical training I would stick to those that have a reputation of being for medical professionals and as Flight described if you want pay and job, plan on being a medic. 

R/r 911


----------



## MRE (Oct 14, 2008)

The highest course that the ARC offers is a First Responder course called "Emergency Response"  Its something like 40 hours long.  They don't do any EMT courses.  

Like Rid said, I think the Red Cross caters more to general citizens, but they do have an aquatics and lifeguarding program, which is very good as long as it is taught correctly.  That is their forte in my opinion.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 14, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> The highest course that the ARC offers is a First Responder course called "Emergency Response" Its something like 40 hours long. They don't do any EMT courses.


 

That is not quite accurate. There are ARC programs that do offer advanced training in first-aid (which is what EMT-B is) and when all totaled, exceed the number of hours for EMT-B. However, they are taught separately and not a straight through course.


----------



## MRE (Oct 14, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> That is not quite accurate. There are ARC programs that do offer advanced training in first-aid (which is what EMT-B is) and when all totaled, exceed the number of hours for EMT-B. However, they are taught separately and not a straight through course.



Hmm, they must not publicize them much because I have never heard of them.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 14, 2008)

ARC trained first aiders, even if they have the same or more hours than EMT-B, know they are not medical professionals and many are under the impression that it requires some college to become a medical professional. Their reasons for taking the courses may be personal or job related. They have no inflated assumptions of what level of care they are capable of providing. 

As someone who has been through several hurricanes, I admire their work. I even appreciate the donuts when working a storm.  In our area they are also there when a fire destroys someone's home.  

Maybe not all chapters are the same and they do have their problems at the upper level of management, but they don't hold themselves out to be something they are not. 

To the OP, consider the EMT-B at a community college that also offers the Paramedic program.


----------



## plainwhiteboy (Oct 14, 2008)

They do here in Minnesota, i have the class syllabus and everything. If you check on redcrosstc.com they have it listed. And i talked to the instructor and they definitely have the program all as one class. I found it on the Minnesota EMS website, they have a listing of all training programs in Minnesota. 

I know six weeks is fast, but it's 2 times a week for 6hrs hours then clinical's.
Gives you a little time to think about and understand the classes. 

I tried to upload the syllabus, but it's too big.

Thanks for the responses i know i am asking the same question tons of other asked...

Steve


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 14, 2008)

plainwhiteboy said:


> They do here in Minnesota, i have the class syllabus and everything. If you check on redcrosstc.com they have it listed. And i talked to the instructor and they definitely have the program all as one class. I found it on the Minnesota EMS website, they have a listing of all training programs in Minnesota.
> 
> I know six weeks is fast, but it's 2 times a week for 6hrs hours then clinical's.
> Gives you a little time to think about and understand the classes.
> ...



It's not the ARC that is offering it. It just so happens that your ARC is sponsoring and offering the course. Again, look at the final that the test will be given for the NREMT. It just so happens to be in a ARC building. The same that they offer a ALS assistant class for EMT's.

All I can say is I teach a Basic class over 16 weeks and to do it right they still fill "rushed" and loaded with information. If this meets your criteria so be it, just don't expect to find a job and possibly have a difficult time transcending into another program. 

I know I now review applicants for Paramedic school and if they go through a mini course, I have personal doubts about their education. 

R/r 911


----------



## rchristi (Oct 14, 2008)

*Here are some numbers*

Here is a link to Minnesota's EMSRB which gives the program results for the various EMS programs around the state.
http://www.emsrb.state.mn.us/programresults.asp
Pass rates may not tell the whole story, but the are a place to start.

I recently went through an EMT Basic course taught at my workplace by Inver Hills CC instructors. I can definitely recommend them.


----------



## astoesz (Oct 19, 2008)

I have taken many ARC classes in Minnesota. personally i would suggest getting your EMT from HCMC or a comm college. ARC seems to skip a lot of things in the classes and hope that you pick it by reading the book. jest my personal opinion about Minnesota ARC.


----------

